# FS: Coralife light/XP3/heater/UV steralizer



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Hagen tank 48" x 16" x 24" SOLD
black wooden stand w/ 3 doors SOLD
4 piece sliding glass top SOLD
48" coralife dual PC light fixture w/ mounting legs - 1 month old bulb, now 2.5months old $120
rena xp3 filter complete w/ used media and a set BNIB media $140 (BNIB media cost me $42)
rena smart heater 300w $40
or xp3 + heater $150
emperor 400 biowheel filter w/2 sets BNIB media $70 (BNIB media cost me $21 each box)
coralife turbo twist 3x uv steralizer w/1 new uv bulb $110
eco complete substrate SOLD

ALL PRICES OBO

here is the livestock for sale
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-lots-fish-16442/


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

picture added!
Thank you!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

filters come with complete set of new media too!!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

bump it to the top


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Interested in parting it out ? I am looking for a bare tank and stand .


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I might be, but will have to sell all the livestock first
Thanks


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

bump bump!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Weekend ending bump!


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

are you selling the driftwood?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Driftwoods are for sale


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the prices on the driftwood?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Part out Eco-Complete?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

updated!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Pm Greggz he's looking for a Rena smart heater


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Roberto Luongo said:


> Pm Greggz he's looking for a Rena smart heater


Thanks but he's looking for a new one.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

To the top!!!


----------

